# ground up weetabix



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

I have ran out of oats till next week.

At mid morning i usually have 50g of oats in my shake, would 2 or 3 ground of weetabix be sufficent? From what i know they are great for fibre aswell. Anybody no the nurtional value of 1 of them off the top of their head?

cheers:thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Google it...

Top of head... Each Weetabix has 340 calories, 89g carbs, 67g protein.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Google it...
> 
> Top of head... Each Weetabix has 340 calories, 89g carbs, 67g protein.


thats wrong


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

67g of protein lol


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

gym rat said:


> thats wrong


Haha think he was joking mate, as it seems with all his other posts.

Can't you go the shop and buy some oats? They're only about £1.50 at the most...


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

C12AIG said:


> Haha think he was joking mate, as it seems with all his other posts.
> 
> Can't you go the shop and buy some oats? They're only about £1.50 at the most...


Yeh but why bother wen i have other grain products in the house like musli, weetabix etc....

and have u seen morrisons on work nights lol :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Weetabix:

Calories 127 (530 kJ)

% DV 1

Total Fat 0.8g 1%

Sat. Fat 0.2g 1%

Sodium 113mg 5%

Total Carbs. 25.7g 9%

Dietary Fiber 3.8g 15%

Sugars 1.7g

Protein 4.3g

So 2 should be fine mate, taste pretty good too!


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Weetabix:
> 
> Calories 127 (530 kJ)
> 
> ...


Yeh they do taste a hell of alot better with water instead of oats. Ill probs need at least 3 though to keep gaining weight so yeah 

guess thats another few toilet visits lmfao


----------

